# 1/48 Eduard Mustang Finished.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was building this the same time as that Mosquito. Finicky kit with delicate parts.
The base is a resin piece from Squadron.com.
Click the link for lotsa pics.





__





Eduard P-51D-20






www.inpayne.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very well done!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Incredible detailing 🤓


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Things have come a long way since the old Monogram kits where you glue a 1-piece seat&pilot to the wall and slap a dashboard decal with big white circles on.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work on the natural metal finish!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scooke123 said:


> Nice work on the natural metal finish!


Alclad aluminum over plain gray Tamiya primer, and AK "Extreme Metal" Duralumin. These things weren't shiny in the field.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

How many "model building" clones of yourself did you make? The Mustang looks great. Metal finished are ALWAYS a challenge, and your looks appropriately grimy. The base looks professional too. I agree the evolution of plastic model detailing has been incredible.

Phillip1


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

The P-51D WWII fighter is my favorite.


----------

